# Welcome Home!!



## icydog

Welcome home to Wmmmmm who just purchased a new Saratoga Springs contract. 

If there is anyone else we can welcome please let us know. 
Thanks,
Marylyn


----------



## wmmmmm

icydog said:


> Welcome home to Wmmmmm who just purchased a new Saratoga Springs contract.
> 
> If there is anyone else we can welcome please let us know.
> Thanks,
> Marylyn


Thanks.  Now I'm waiting for Grand Californian.  I just hope I won't catch add-on-itis.  I haven't even registered at Disboards yet!

Unfortunately, I haven't had a chance to "relax" because of the Aloha/ATA fiasco.  I plan to read the planner and dream book from cover to cover but it's just not going to happen this week!

PS.  I also think we should have a permanent sticky thread to welcome new members.

Wayne


----------



## Gracey

Wayne,

 Welcome Home!


----------



## DeniseM

icydog said:


> That's what I was going for. *Moderator can we pls have a welcome home thread without these two last posts?* I want the new owners to feel welcome and DVC is noted for their welcome homes.
> 
> Thanks Steamboat Bill for reminding me. Marylyn



I know you guys don't have a Mod yet - so I "stuck" this for you and deleted the 2 posts (as requested.)  Steamboat Bill or your future Mod may want to do something different.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

Ok, to clarify...this is the ONLY official thread where new DVC members can introduce themselves and we greet them with a "Welcome Home" message.

For those non-DVC members that have no idea what we are talking about....Disney cast members say "Welcome Home" to DVC guests when they enter the building. It is fun at first and then gets annoying after hearing it hundreds of times. But DVC members still like to say it to new members as the new members think it is a novelity and not all DVC members are tired of hearing it.

Some other DVC forums go overboard and you see Welcome Home posts in almost every thread.


----------



## icydog

Steamboat Bill said:


> For those non-DVC members that have no idea what we are talking about....Disney cast members say "Welcome Home" to DVC guests when they enter the building. It is fun at first and then gets annoying after hearing it hundreds of times. But DVC members still like to say it to new members as the new members think it is a novelity and not all DVC members are tired of hearing it.


 
I've been a member since 1992 and I never get bored of hearing Welcome Home. In fact, if the the guard forgets to say it at the gate when we check in we remind him. I love that the guards at the other hotels say Welcome Home to us when we show our DVC pass for pool hopping or lunch. I love that the people in the booths at the various venues say Welcome Home to me as I pass by in my member hat.  I love that we are special and I love to be remembered.


----------



## laxmom

Ok, I am so excited!!! We found out this am that we passed ROFR on our HHI contract!!  Whooo Hoooo!!!

We purchased a 50 point (just a start, I'm sure!) HHI contract with 50 banked 07 and all 08 points.  That will give us our early 09 trip and the time to add on more points for our 2010 trip!!!   See, the wheels are already turning!!  That mousebite wasn't that painful!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

laxmom said:


> Ok, I am so excited!!! We found out this am that we passed ROFR on our HHI contract!!  Whooo Hoooo!!!
> 
> We purchased a 50 point (just a start, I'm sure!) HHI contract with 50 banked 07 and all 08 points.  That will give us our early 09 trip and the time to add on more points for our 2010 trip!!!   See, the wheels are already turning!!  That mousebite wasn't that painful!



Congrats Laxmom! Welcome Home!


----------



## icydog

*Welcome Home*



laxmom said:


> Ok, I am so excited!!! We found out this am that we passed ROFR on our HHI contract!!  Whooo Hoooo!!!
> 
> We purchased a 50 point (just a start, I'm sure!) HHI contract with 50 banked 07 and all 08 points.  That will give us our early 09 trip and the time to add on more points for our 2010 trip!!!   See, the wheels are already turning!!  That mousebite wasn't that painful!



Welcome Home!! Many happy years await you as a DVC member. You will never regret your decision!! Congratulations!! 
Marylyn


----------



## wmmmmm

Welcome home to Joyzilli.  Passed ROFR for BWV yesterday (5/10)


----------



## laxmom

*We are officially official!!!*

Points are in the system today!!  Whoo hooo!! We are done!:whoopie:


----------



## brp

*BCV and BWV on the way*

We just put in offers for a 160 pt. BCV at $88/point and a 100 pt. BWV at $83/point. The BCV has no points until 4/2010, but that's no biggie. BWV has 19 from 2008 rolling into 2009. It seems like these are reasonable w.r.t ROFR, so we'll see.

Did some research here, found the suggested sites, and made the offers. This seemed really easy to do, although it seems that BCV and BWV don't hang around long. I guess it's more challenging if one tries to find (and secure) the really good deals.

Cheers.


----------



## laxmom

Congrats and Good luck with ROFR!  Those are two properties that have pretty long waiting lists to buy direct so resale was your only option, really.  Keep us posted and let us know what happens!!


----------



## icydog

We'll be keeping our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## joyzilli

Good Luck!!!  The waiting can seem like forever.....


----------



## iluvwdw

I just purchased DVC - BLT on Saturday! This has been a LONG time coming.  I am so glad we finally joined!  And YES, I wish I had done it sooner.


----------



## icydog

WELCOME HOME!! LET US KNOW IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT YOUR MEMBERSHIP..


----------



## Kemble

*Disney waived ROFR on Saratoga Springs*

I got us 210 points on SSR, gonna close in 2-3 weeks, My wife is hoping to get into the system for " Mickeys not so scary Holloween". Hope to see yall there.


----------



## icydog

*WELCOME HOME**!!!!* *I KNOW YOU WILL LOVE BEING A DVC OWNER*


----------



## Culli

Kemble said:


> I got us 210 points on SSR, gonna close in 2-3 weeks, My wife is hoping to get into the system for " Mickeys not so scary Holloween". Hope to see yall there.



Congrats, and we will be their in October..........can't wait for the MNSSHP and see how the excited our kids will get (ok the parents too!).


----------



## Kemble

*Hello laxmom*



laxmom said:


> Points are in the system today!!  Whoo hooo!! We are done!:whoopie:



I am wondering how long did it take for points to get in the system after you closed?


----------



## icydog

*Welcome Home Clemson Fan*

Congratulations on your new DVC purchase. I know you will love being a member.


----------



## KevdawgNeo

*Newbie*

Hi everybody!

Just wanted to introduce myself.. I just bought 160 points at BLT. I had trolled a while on the boards before buying,  looking at posts up to 2 years ago... and decided it was something for me to do! 

So, I wanted to officially be apart of everything! and say thanks for all the info i've gotten from you all!

Kevin


----------



## Rico*

*New member to the board*

I wanted to say hello. I am looking into DVC ownership and I am trying to get as much info before I pull the trigger on a purchase. I have been reading for two days here. I almost bought directly a few months back. I see people are getting some good deals on buying aftermarket. I hope I can get the info I need to get something purchased, soon. I look forward to learning and sharing in vacation fun.Thanks.


----------



## chriskre

Hi Rico,
There is lots of info here on DVC but there is also another forum that is dedicated to DVC specifically.  Mouseowners is the place to get lots of friendly info on passing ROFR and where to buy that resale contract.
Good luck in your purchase.


----------



## Rico*

chriskre said:


> Hi Rico,
> There is lots of info here on DVC but there is also another forum that is dedicated to DVC specifically.  Mouseowners is the place to get lots of friendly info on passing ROFR and where to buy that resale contract.
> Good luck in your purchase.



Thanks Chriskre,
I have been looking at the mouseowners page and it has a lot of info there. I am kind of bummed I found out resale after they changed the rules. Seams to me that they took away some of the perks. I can see renting points but buying is looking less that ideal. I might buy 50 this year and rent the diference off of a member. then add more small units at diferent locations so i can use my points at different spots and take advantage of the 11 month out policy.What you think? Am I getting it or missing it entirely?


----------



## chriskre

Rico* said:


> Thanks Chriskre,
> I have been looking at the mouseowners page and it has a lot of info there. I am kind of bummed I found out resale after they changed the rules. Seams to me that they took away some of the perks. I can see renting points but buying is looking less that ideal. I might buy 50 this year and rent the diference off of a member. then add more small units at diferent locations so i can use my points at different spots and take advantage of the 11 month out policy.What you think? Am I getting it or missing it entirely?



Don't feel too bad about the change in rules as it's really not that big of a loss IMO and most of the other DVC owners.

As for buying 50 points to start with, that is actually not a bad strategy as you can always bank and borrow those 50 points as well as do point transfers from other DVC owners once a year.  You can also rent points from DVC up to 25 a year for around $15 a point to complete any reservations that you might be short.  I wish I had purchased my 150 points in three 50 point contracts so I can do as I'm suggesting to you.  

And definitely don't discount the value of joining this website as a member and learning how to use other timeshares to exchange into DVC for less than half to 1/3 of what DVC owners pay in maintenance fees.   Once you pay your $15 to join TUG you will be able to see all the good DVC exchange opportunities available to you by owning a much cheaper timeshare than DVC which will also give you other travel options.


----------



## Rico*

chriskre said:


> Don't feel too bad about the change in rules as it's really not that big of a loss IMO and most of the other DVC owners.
> 
> As for buying 50 points to start with, that is actually not a bad strategy as you can always bank and borrow those 50 points as well as do point transfers from other DVC owners once a year.  You can also rent points from DVC up to 25 a year for around $15 a point to complete any reservations that you might be short.  I wish I had purchased my 150 points in three 50 point contracts so I can do as I'm suggesting to you.
> 
> And definitely don't discount the value of joining this website as a member and learning how to use other timeshares to exchange into DVC for less than half to 1/3 of what DVC owners pay in maintenance fees.   Once you pay your $15 to join TUG you will be able to see all the good DVC exchange opportunities available to you by owning a much cheaper timeshare than DVC which will also give you other travel options.



Oh I did not know there was more?  I will join then. I thought you had to own a timeshare to join. Silly me. I really apprieciate your guidance.


----------



## chriskre

Rico* said:


> Oh I did not know there was more?  I will join then. I thought you had to own a timeshare to join. Silly me. I really apprieciate your guidance.



Nope, you actually wanna join BEFORE you buy anything so you don't make a big mistake like most of us did, me included.  Unfortunately for me my only developer purchase was DVC when I think Tink got some pixie dust in my eyes.  :rofl:


----------



## frank808

Rico* said:


> Thanks Chriskre,
> I have been looking at the mouseowners page and it has a lot of info there. I am kind of bummed I found out resale after they changed the rules. Seams to me that they took away some of the perks. I can see renting points but buying is looking less that ideal. I might buy 50 this year and rent the diference off of a member. then add more small units at diferent locations so i can use my points at different spots and take advantage of the 11 month out policy.What you think? Am I getting it or missing it entirely?



The 11 month reservation will only be for the points you own at the resort.  Here is an example.  Lets say I have 50pts at OKW and 50pts at SSR and want to make a 11 month reservation at SSR.  You will only be able to make a 11 month reservation using your SSR points only.  You cannot combine your OKW points with the SSR to make a 11 month SSR reservation.  To use both SSR and OKW points together, you will have to wait till the 7 month mark.  Hope this helps your understanding on how the points work.  If you have any more questions do not hesitate to post them.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Any DVC ownership will get you and the members in your household a DISCOUNT on your Disney Annual Passes. Some Tuggers own as few as 25 DVC Points just for that AP discount and the 10% off in some stores.


----------



## spencersmama

Just wanted to say hi.  You are all so friendly to newbies.  DH and I bought 230 pts. at SSR treehouses two weeks ago while on a Disney cruise.  We had actually toured SSR while at EPCOT a couple of weeks before. We bought directly from Disney to have the opportunity use the points to go on cruises.  (Yes, I know some people don't think it's a wise use of points.)  I crunched the numbers and we decided it made financial sense, even if it isn;t quite as good a deal as staying on property.  The fact the DVC is one of the few timeshare/ vacation clubs that have some resale value closed the deal for me.  When I told my mother when we got home she said, "You should have joined 15 years ago with as much as you go to Disney!"


----------



## icydog

Welcome Home to StanleyYu.  Congratulations on your new Disney Vacation Club contract.


----------



## dundey

Just became an "Official" owner at BWV!!!

We are excited!!!!!!!

Will be there during Thanksgiving to visit my daughter who now works in the area after going through the Disney College Program last year.


----------



## icydog

KevdawgNeo said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself.. I just bought 160 points at BLT. I had trolled a while on the boards before buying,  looking at posts up to 2 years ago... and decided it was something for me to do!
> 
> So, I wanted to officially be apart of everything! and say thanks for all the info i've gotten from you all!
> 
> Kevin



*WeLcoME HoMe!!!!

*


----------

